# Exotic wood excitement!!!



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

So I just located a exotic wood outlet that is within driving distance of me! I cant tell you how excited I am as I have been looking far and wide for some exotic lumber to make some really unique shooters from but sourcing from anywhere but locally seems to be so expensive it is not worth it. The place I found has a UNBELIEVABLE selection so I think you all will see some really good lookin frames come from me this summer.

HOWEVER I would like some input as I would like to make some sort of laminates from the softer of the exotics. I am not sure how well I would be able to machine aluminum plates so I am looking for alternatives for use as a center layer for adding strength.

Thanks! There might just be a solid exotic boardcut giveaway in it for any ideas offered


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Carbon fiber or a G10 center layer perhaps









[edit]Of course you could use a hard wood center layer also


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Carbon fiber was considered, However its brutal to cut (and toxic) and its VERY VERY VERY expensive.

G10 might be the best bet.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If I were going to do a laminate I would use plastic. Like the kind they make cutting boards out of. It's light, stiff, easy to work and can probably be had in a variety of colors.
My tastes tend to be a bit out of the ordinary though


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Aluminum is actually quite easy to work with compared to at least most of the other metals. With a decent metal saw and metal file and some fine sand paper, youll be able to narrow down the cross section of your branch. With some more dedication, you would even be able to fit it between a curved section of your favourite branch. You can hammer it cold and you wouldn't need to purchase any expensive tools. I would advise you to take a decent thickness (like 1/4" or 8mm), to prevent the aluminum from warping. You know how easy aluminum objects get scratched or dented? That's how easy it is to shape it. And as an inbetween laminate, that wouldnt be the issue anyway. Reconsider your options.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Another reason I wanted to not do aluminum is because the fact that the EPS is made this way and if at all possible I would like to differ in materials a bit.

Aluminum seems to be the best option available, I just need to learn how to work it thats all.

Thanks


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Domestic hardwoods like oak, hickory, walnut, cherry, ash, etc. They are all strong enough as the laminations create inherent strength. For eye appeal, I vote aluminum.


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Just try and you'll see there isn't much more to learn than you know about wood. But you could also hide it fully inside the branch. Just for for your information.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Gib said:


> Another reason I wanted to not do aluminum is because the fact that the EPS is made this way...


Thank you.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Ebony and bloodwood, especially ebony sandwiched around bloodwood with a bloodwood palmswell. the red and the black would look really sharp in contrast and overall pretty bada$$


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Be careful, a lot of exotic species have toxic dust, wear a mask!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Be careful, a lot of exotic species have toxic dust, wear a mask!


For sure, Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

TastelikeSnozberries said:


> Ebony and bloodwood, especially ebony sandwiched around bloodwood with a bloodwood palmswell. the red and the black would look really sharp in contrast and overall pretty bada$$


I like the idea


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

How about Lexan for a core? A 12"x14" sheet at about 1/4" thick is about $12. Seems reasonable to me.

EDIT: Didn't figure in shipping.. price jumps up pretty quick there.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SickPythons said:


> How about Lexan for a core? A 12"x14" sheet at about 1/4" thick is about $12. Seems reasonable to me.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't figure in shipping.. price jumps up pretty quick there.


+1 on that!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Lexan is pretty durable stuff. I think that's what the clear riot shields are made from.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hm after some quick reading it seems lexan would be a good candidate, I will need to check around locally to see if I can get my hands on some.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Why don't you use some thin multiplex/plywood?

You can use Kydex as spacers if you want the contrast.










Jörg


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

Jorg this is gawjusss


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Why don't you use some thin multiplex/plywood?


I could sell you some 1/4", dymondwood blanks cut big enough for large frames, yet small enough to fit into a small flat rate priority box. Could probably get about 5 in one box. PM if interested.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Why don't you use some thin multiplex/plywood?
> 
> You can use Kydex as spacers if you want the contrast.
> 
> ...


I figured this as a possibility, I can get it locally so that would be easy for me, Thanks Jörg


----------

